# TT-RS Titanium 5 spoke rotor wheels w/tires For Sale Perfect Condition



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

I doubt many of you venture into the Classified section much. FYI, I put my stock wheels up for sale, check 'em out: 

TT-RS Titanium Wheels for sale 

pics for clicks


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

this guy wants them http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...uminum-Package-with-the-Titanium-Wheels-(TTRS)


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

tdi-bart said:


> this guy wants them http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...uminum-Package-with-the-Titanium-Wheels-(TTRS)


 PM'd him - thanks for the heads up!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

bigstu - The MSRP on these wheels is $800.00 each (not sure how you got $600.00). 


*Part Number - Color Color - Code - Price* 

8J0 601 025 AP - Titanium (Shiny) - 8AU-GLANZ - $800.00 

8J0 601 025 BL - Titanium (Matt) - 8AU-MATT - $800.00 

8J0 601 025 AM - Silver - 1H7 - $725.00


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Love the wheels, GLWS ! 

Perhaps i can help with a 3 way deal - If the guy in Calgary wants to buy these and sell his silver ones, send him my way. :thumbup:


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Wow.If only.......thats a monster deal!


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Did you sell wheels.


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

..


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

bigstu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I doubt many of you venture into the Classified section much. FYI, I put my stock wheels up for sale, check 'em out:
> 
> ...


 Have i missed something.  
What wheels will you be running . ???


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

nj_v-dub said:


> Did you sell wheels.


 No, I haven't sold them, they are still available.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Wheels are still available, shoot me an offer!


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

R5T said:


> What wheels will you be running . ???


 I am not 100% sure yet, but I am leaning toward the 20" 1 piece monoblock version of these:


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow those are bad ass! 

Are the Audi wheels or aftermarket?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Aftermarket made by ADV.1.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

How much are the adv.1 for this app?


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

PM'd


----------

